
NYC to Allow Indoor Dining in Restaurants at 25 Percent Capacity - walterbell
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/09/09/nyregion/indoor-dining-coronavirus.html
======
WellDressed
Indoor dining can resume in NY on Sept. 30

* 25% occupancy limit

* All patrons must have temperature checked at door

* One member of each party will be required to provide restaurant with contact info for tracing if needed

* No service after midnight

* No bar service

* Masks must be worn when not seated at a table; tables must be 6 feet apart

* Strict adherence to all State-issued guidance

* Enhanced air filtration, ventilation, and purification standards

[https://twitter.com/NYGovCuomo/status/1303744894658371587?s=...](https://twitter.com/NYGovCuomo/status/1303744894658371587?s=20)

